# Sorry eBay Sellers



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought a Briggs carb kit on Aug 19th and the seller promised deivery by Aug 27th, plenty of time, Well guess what I didn't get it and when I used the tracking number to find out where it was, he had JUST delivered it to the post office in Lancaster PA. at 5:00pm on the day it was supposed to be here in Oklahoma. I sent a nasty message refusing to pay for return shipping and will cancel the sale on my credit card unless he credits or pays for shipping. Then I called eBay and "vented" about the sorry slug and that I believed his actions bordered on fraud. I had to drive 50 miles (one way) to the nearest Briggs dealer to buy the part, his part isn't due until after Sept 4th. I promised a guy I would have his mower fixed and running so he could mow Saturday, no way I disappoint someone and tarnish my relationship with a paying customer, I'M STEAMED, this is the third eBay purchase in a row that has gone sour due to a sorry eBay seller. eBay doesn't care if the sellers are crooks, they make money of the seller, not the buyer


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive only bought one thing off of ebay about 6 years ago. Just something about it, I dont use them for anything except to aprox price of an item.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Boy oh boy.......... My complaint about a good many of the sellers on ebay, is that they are largely lazy, arrogant and think they deserve to retire on each sell, just because! I've experienced some downright great folks on there too, but mostly, if these guys have to answer a question or provide a photo or something....... well **** you buyer, what do you expect for my over priced crap.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've also seen many overpriced things on Ebay. It wasn't always this way,but people do get greedy.Many of them think that because it's old, it's super valuable,but I've seen some really crappy items,there !
I buy on Amazon.com . occasionally,and I've gotten really good service,and some decent prices,too.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

I always note the feedback % and read the feedback reviews - tells a lot. I buy quite a few aftermarket small engine parts and had good luck.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

dougand3 said:


> I always note the feedback % and read the feedback reviews - tells a lot. I buy quite a few aftermarket small engine parts and had good luck.


You think it does, but it doesn't. Many big sellers on ebay CANT receive negative feedback, when I say many big sellers, I mean most, so I might be just as suspicious of a guy with less than 90 percent as someone with 100 percent. EVERYONE that I have had a problem with had 100 percent positive feedback, and when I tried to leave negative feedback ebay told me I couldn't, and removed it. I bought a OEM briggs coil for a old single cylinder cast iron motor, the ebay ad showed the OEM Briggs box, coil, instructions, and other parts and said *last one left*, so I bought it, When I got the coil there was no OEM box, the coil was in a plastic sandwich bag, half the parts were missing and the coil was stamped CHINA. He included a note that said the box got damaged (LIAR) He still has the same ad up, with the same picture of a OEM briggs coil and it still says last one left, he has 100 percent positive feedback and he is still selling these counterfeit coils. I reported him to ebay and they said it wasn't their problem. Another time ebay had to refund my money because the seller refused to make a refund on a defective item. He had his brother in law, a local policeman in Pennsylvania, call and try and lodge a complaint about me to my local PD, they told the scumbag cop to kiss off 
Bottom line if you think the feedback rating or ebay is going to stop fraudulent and criminal sellers, your wrong.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I have made close to or maybe more than 1000 purchases on eBay over the years. I don't know if I was hit by the lucky stick or not, but only one of them was not delivered. (The seller and his family were hit and killed by a train, and one other item, a pre filter for my tractor that was a hair too small. The deals I get on eBay are fantastic. For a long time, they were my go to place for anything. Amazon has taken over that place, but I still lean heavily on them, mostly for the small stuff.
I am sorry to hear about the bad experiences here, but I thought I would just like to let people know that sometimes people do have a great experience as well.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

jhon said:


> I have made close to or maybe more than 1000 purchases on eBay over the years. I don't know if I was hit by the lucky stick or not, but only one of them was not delivered. (The seller and his family were hit and killed by a train, and one other item, a pre filter for my tractor that was a hair too small. The deals I get on eBay are fantastic. For a long time, they were my go to place for anything. Amazon has taken over that place, but I still lean heavily on them, mostly for the small stuff.
> I am sorry to hear about the bad experiences here, but I thought I would just like to let people know that sometimes people do have a great experience as well.


i'll second jhon's comments.

i haven't made 1000 purchases - but i've had good results with all of them. i don't think there's anything inherently wrong with ebay.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhon said:


> I have made close to or maybe more than 1000 purchases on eBay over the years. I don't know if I was hit by the lucky stick or not, but only one of them was not delivered. (The seller and his family were hit and killed by a train, and one other item, a pre filter for my tractor that was a hair too small. The deals I get on eBay are fantastic. For a long time, they were my go to place for anything. Amazon has taken over that place, but I still lean heavily on them, mostly for the small stuff.
> I am sorry to hear about the bad experiences here, but I thought I would just like to let people know that sometimes people do have a great experience as well.


jhon, I have had lots of good transactions as well, hundreds even, but lately it has gotten worse over at ebay, maybe more crooks, or people that don't care about customers. I'm not the kind of guy that takes my commitments lightly nor the commitments I make toward others, I have the right to moral and legal recourse when cheated or slighted, and I will evoke that right with every fiber of my body, NOT to get even, but to shed light on the virtues of honor that much of this nation has forgotten. When I was a child I was corrected, I'm doing the same, I am correcting adult children who forgot or do not now how to honor their commitments. It is the duty of each person on earth to stand up for ethics and standards, without them we are not even as civilized as the lowest animal or vertebrae. None of us can be perfect, but we must make some sort of attempt to at least care about the responsibility each one of us, as members of the human race, has to its survival.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

My wife makes dog collars/leashes and we USED to sell on e-bay, but with all the hoops they wanted us to jump through it wasn't worth it. When we get an order we try to ship it the same day if possible.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I have purchased quite a few things off eBay and overall the experiences have been good to excellent. However, I have had one character that apparently put an item up for sale then went on vacation. I had the winning bid and paid immediately then had to wait a month to get any response from the seller only after my repeated I attempts to contact. I sold one item on eBay and it seemed like the a real pain in the neck. I lost money on a shipping surcharge to a rural address in Idaho then had the buyer complain that the shipping costs I charged wasn't reasonable. Really?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

2jdeeres said:


> My wife makes dog collars/leashes and we USED to sell on e-bay, but with all the hoops they wanted us to jump through it wasn't worth it. When we get an order we try to ship it the same day if possible.


Try Etsy! Much cooler people there and selling and buying is a snap, and some sellers don't require that other company that pisses me off...... pay pal.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

skunkhome said:


> I have purchased quite a few things off eBay and overall the experiences have been good to excellent. However, I have had one character that apparently put an item up for sale then went on vacation. I had the winning bid and paid immediately then had to wait a month to get any response from the seller only after my repeated I attempts to contact. I sold one item on eBay and it seemed like the a real pain in the neck. I lost money on a shipping surcharge to a rural address in Idaho then had the buyer complain that the shipping costs I charged wasn't reasonable. Really?


You gotta watch ebay's shipping calculator, that basis the cost on similar items. It will bend you over, nearly every time. Steer clear of it and select the weight yourselves!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

tractor beam said:


> You gotta watch ebay's shipping calculator, that basis the cost on similar items. It will bend you over, nearly every time. Steer clear of it and select the weight yourselves!


I did my own calculations using Zone 8 rates on actual shipping weight. What I did not anticipate someone living so far out in the sticks that there would be an extra charge of nearly $20 for delivery to the front door. I think it was a polar route to 30 miles outside West Undershirt, Idaho.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I've never had a problem with ebay, though I am extremely careful about what I buy. If something looks too good to be true, then I look elsewhere. GTcollector, am I reading this right that the last sale was only a problem due to late shipment? Was the item promised to be to you on a certain day by the seller, or did ebay say this item could be to you in X days? I never buy something on there expecting it right away. I know my life is hectic, and I don't expect someone to jump through hoops for me to get instant gratification. If I need it right away, then I buy through Amazon or some other retailer (preferably local). A company that specializes in selling parts is going to be a lot more careful about getting stuff to you quickly to keep up their reputation than someone selling stuff out of their garage on ebay. Have you looked into getting a Stens, Oregon, or other account? Have you tried a place like www.partstree.com or www.ereplacementparts.com or www.rcpw.com? I've ordered from Parts Tree and eReplacement Parts and they were fast and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> I've never had a problem with ebay, though I am extremely careful about what I buy. If something looks too good to be true, then I look elsewhere. GTcollector, am I reading this right that the last sale was only a problem due to late shipment? Was the item promised to be to you on a certain day by the seller, or did ebay say this item could be to you in X days? I never buy something on there expecting it right away. I know my life is hectic, and I don't expect someone to jump through hoops for me to get instant gratification. If I need it right away, then I buy through Amazon or some other retailer (preferably local). A company that specializes in selling parts is going to be a lot more careful about getting stuff to you quickly to keep up their reputation than someone selling stuff out of their garage on ebay. Have you looked into getting a Stens, Oregon, or other account? Have you tried a place like www.partstree.com or www.ereplacementparts.com or www.rcpw.com? I've ordered from Parts Tree and eReplacement Parts and they were fast and a pleasure to deal with.


Countryboy,
The last three buys I made, didn't arrive or were fraudulent items, none of these items were the cheapest bids, all were buy it now for an average price. I bought the item on Aug 19th and he said delivery would be Aug 27th, it was a small carburetor kit, he DID not take the part to the post office until 5:00 pm on Aug 27th the day I was supposed to receive it, 8 days after I paid for it. This wasn't the fault of the post office, it was his fault, and I'm not accepting that, and I don't have too. It wont be here until Tuesday and eBay has told me to call them and they will issue me a full refund, if the seller wants the part back he'll have to make arrangement with me for someone to pick it up. I'm not putting one foot in front of another for a guy that waits for over a week to send me an item that I pay for and need. I've made over a hundred purchase with ebay sellers that were fantastic, but it is eBays fault this is going bad, in their zeal to keep sales up they are not policing sellers, this allows not only bad customer service, it allows fraud and deception. Ebay isn't the only people that deceive you, I bought some stuff from jacks small engine, it took several weeks for me to get the parts, when I complained to customer service the lady on the phone actually told me that they buy most of their parts from Stens then ship it out, by buying after they sell it they don't have to maintain a large inventory. I became a Stens dealer and now buy most of my parts through them, but my discount is erased when I buy one part and have a 9.99 shipping charge, so I try to buy multiple items at a time, but it's not always possible.


----------

